# General musings



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Now that was scary*

Not wood working related, so sue me.

Yesterday evening I was minding my own business when a sharp chest pain hit me. It spread through to the back. This felt like a heart attack. As far as I knew anyway. Finally I found Sue and told her I didn't want to worry her but….

Well we phoned the on-call doctors who immediately sent around an ambulance (no pic's I was a bit preoccupied).

Within minutes I was on my way to the local hospital, already being checked on their ECG. All seemed good. Just these incredibly sharp pains when I bent back or forward. The gas was good (Nitrous oxide), keeping the pain down and me happy. Sats, also measured en-route were fine too. They also gave me pain killers.

When I arrived at the hospital it all ran like clockwork. 2nd ECG, Sats, blood tests and chest X-ray. One of the junior doctors, a rather efficient yet pleasent (human) young German guy asked me questions and wrote down the whole story.

By this time Sue arrived having packed an overnight bag for me before she left. Seems that I was going to be in for an overnight stay as they wanted to do more bloods at 4 am. I was sort of comfortable but the occasional shooting pain and definitely one when I moved. I don't think I've kept still for so long for a while.

The consultant came in went through a few questions and prodded my chest all over. When he hit the spot where it hurt most I nearly hit the roof. He pronounced Costochondritis, an inflammation of the ligaments joining the ribs to the sternum. Relief, of a sort. No overnight stay. They dosed me up with Diclofenac (inflammation and pain relief) and diazapam (yum) and waited a decent time to see if it worked. After forty minutes (12:30 am) I was asked how I feel. When I said significantly better my young German friend said OK you can go. I have to take the week off, keep taking the Diclofenac and no shop time (they can make you drowsy). I'll have to do some more design work or I'll go crazy.

Overall I am relieved, as is Sue, and I can say that the thing I love about the NHS (National Health Service) is that, as a public health service paid for through our taxes, its free at point of use (they don't ask for credit cards or health insurance). 
For emergencies and the majority of non-urgent treatment they are always there when you need them. I don't live in a town but the service is immediate and effective. I also don't, now, have to think about how I am going to pay for this.

Recently I have been worried about a lot of things. The same things we all worry about. Today, after having gone through this experience, I'm not worried about a whole lot. Apart from a week with no woodworking that is.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it wasn't the ticker, Martyn.
An experience of that sort does tend to focus one, doesn't it?


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Phew! What a worry Martyn. It's wonderful to hear that you were well looked after and that the problem wasn't a lot worse. We look forward to some wild drug-induced designs


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


now thats is serious … a hole week with out sawdust and flavours from fresh shavings 
you´l better call in the Proff. colleggs and discous this so you ain´t going to bee lazy 
and forget how wood is fellt 
but I hear a book or two can help a little

glad you are alright after all and soon will be back and scared us with another 55 hour box 
take it easy and enjoy a whyskey to the book

take care
Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


*Martyn*, I'm just glad it was not as serious as you first thought. A week off isn't going to hurt anyone and you never know, with all of that time to do nothing but think you are liable to come up with some really wonderful ideas. Just enjoy your rest - it will do you a lot of good.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Nothing like a health scare to make us appreciate what we've got, and realize that most of the things we fret over on a daily basis are actually quite insignificant.

I'm glad you're okay, Martyn.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


hope you start feelin better. please don't go out to the shop while "under-the-influence". just sit on the porch and relax. no stress. get better fast


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Glad everything is ok and you were able to get prompt care.

Charlie, you're right on with that one!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Martyn, So glad you are OK, must have been a real worry for you and Sue.
Over here, the NHS is portrayed as an evil communistic/socialist creation that is no good and to be avoided at all costs. In the US we have a system heavily laden with intermediate bodies that all have to make a profit, the lucky have medical insurance policies, but even that insurance does not cover the bill.
We do have free medical though: Illegal immigrants and people with no insurance can get free medical services, well why not, the insured people have it added to their bill.
The US has probably the best health care system which unfortunately is only available to about 40% of the populous plus foreign nationals who pay or don't pay. This system will never change as too many entities are involved and making money hand over fist.

I envy those health services of Europe and can understand that not one of those countries would even consider choosing the US system. Rock on NHS


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


You have been doing quite a lot lately. Perhaps it is a warning you should slow down. You are very lucky, as others have said, that it is something that you are able to take care of fairly easily. I understand that it is difficult for you to slow down, as it is for me, but you are always telling me that time off is good and necessary and now I will say the same to you. There are plenty of creative things that you can do that won't be harmful to you. Draw. Read. Take a drive and get inspired. Be good to yourself for a while and try to even enjoy life with less pressure for a bit. Otherwise me and several others here will lecture you incessantly if we see too much production from you too quickly.

Take care of yourself, my friend. We *need *you here. 

Sheila

Added in - As an immigrant from the US to Canada, I find the health care system here good. I know there are instances where others aren't happy, but that is always the case anywhere. I have had to use the system a couple of times in the seven years I have been here an find that the providers are caring and as competent as anywhere I have seen in the US. But I don't have to worry about paying the bill when I get home. We still pay for medication here, even though most think it is for free, but the general care is good and I would rather pay higher taxes than constantly worry about how I am going to receive medical services if I need them. I just wanted to say.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Get well soon, I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are fine. Take rest. Cheers and Thanks God.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Well Martyn, sounds like you got a taste of both immortality and mortality all within about the same week. I know that life requires balance but lets not take it to the extreme  I am most glad that everything checked out and the means were there to provide competent and immediate care. Forgive me, but I did find some humor in the comment that your woodworking will be put on a brief hiatus, not because of the inflammation but due to the medication. I can picture your mind when the doctor told you to take a week off work. "Woodworking is not work! Its a passion!" It is probably a good thing you will be medicated so you can give those ribs a rest.

Since your designs tend to reflect your innermost fears, revelations, and experiences, I know there will be a symbolic piece in the future. Rest the body, nurture the spirit, I know the brain won't need any food.

"Be seeing you"

David


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Sheila, We have to pay for drugs,here too. Its £7.40 per prescription. But considering that that prescription could contain £100's worth of drugs its nominal. If you are on benefits even that is free.

Thank you all for your kind comments.

Right now I'm designing. You may all regret this, soon, well after this week anyway.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Glad that you're ok. I look forward to seeing what new creations your "rest" produces.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Martyn, that must have been pretty scary for you and Sue. I am sincerley glad to hear you are alright. I wish you a quick recovery and I am looking forward to seeing the fruits of you design labor. Take Care!


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


So….. let me see if I have this straight. They give you a pile of drugs and you are going to spend a week in the 'design' process? What a great combination….. I can't wait to see what comes of this!

Glad to hear it wasn't the dreaded HA without the other 'ha'.


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Things like that put everything in perspective….....

Take your time, the workshop will be there after a week of two !!!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


sounds like Sue already sued you… so I won't take my chances.

Glad to hear it's nothing more than just that although it would have been nicer not having even just that. take a break, get some rest, and get better. health above all.

Peace! (in body and mind)


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Martyn on drugs for a week, without woodworking…gonna be some interesting things coming. Glad to hear your illness an easy one to fix. I'm off work today, with the back again. Glad I have good medical.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Glad it isn't serious… waiting to see the new designs.
By the way… you won't be "under the influence" 100% of the time!! Get those creative juices flowing while you can!


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Martyn, you have my sympathies, because I suffer from the condition. The first time it happened was scary, did the ambulance ride and 8 hrs in ER, so I know what you went thru. Whenever I get a flairup, I associated it to the heavy hand sanding I did that day. Heat usually helps relief the pain. Take it slow and you will be back in the shop real soon. Unlike you I have to worry about the bills that come in. Good old USA!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


spend some time enjoying your good fortune
and a great wife

glad you are OK
rest and relax

this will give us time to catch up 
on our homework

i know you have more brain twisters coming


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


I am glad they found what was wrong and hope you are on your way to a more healthful way of life. Nope, I/we won't regret your time off on medications cause we are all really looking forward to seeing what else you can dream up! Stay well and like Sheila said we need you to inspire us and encourage us to step out of the box.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Nothing like a little medical scare to wake you up and make sure those you love know you love them. Glad it wasn't worse and that you'll be back at it soon, all refresh and with some new ideas. Hang in there, a weeks not that long to go without making sawdust. Take care.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


really glad it wasnt your heart martyn, so far i have not had one of those and im glad you didnt either, would like to keep you as long as possible…...so get to work on the design part and as soon as you up to it,,,back to the wood work, i just scored a huge wood gloat myself..my wifes grandfathers home just went through a huge water damage episode, and ive been able to go over and reclaim the old southern heart pine…its beautiful wood..and this came from a home that was built in the late 1870's…..you will see postings of projects down the road with this wood …well take care my friend…dont go stir crazy…...grizz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Glad you are still with us! One of my friends was working on a job feeling just fine. He started to step up on a ladder, massive heart attack and the END ;-(( It pays to get those things checked out. I'm sure you will come up with some fantastic designs this week ;-))


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Man, what a story… We won't sue you, but Sue probably would 
At least you'll have a full week of design time to prepare some more incredible boxes. And who knows, some pain relief pills sometimes help inspiration a bit…  Take care!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it wasn't too serious and that you'll be alright Martyn…
Listen to your Doctor and take it easy my Friend…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself dude. We can't loose you now that your are famous.

Many of us have been through scares too. It does not take away from yours, it reinforces it.

Life is short, enjoy, my friend.
Steve


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


You will be hearing from our lawyers… wait can you suggest a good one… no… oh well… speaking of well … get well… our thoughts are with you… imagine … no shop time for a week… I am sharing your pain…
Seriously though good to hear it was not real serious… ifn you know what I mean…


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


You are in our prayers, Martyn for a complete recovery soon. In the meantime, pause and enjoy the roses with your wife.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Wow, I sure an glad you are OK. I thought is was just Gas Pains. lol ;>)
Arlin


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Take care Martyn. We are counting on much more from you. Maybe this week you are taking off will allow my eyes to readjust and I can pass the DMV eye chart test. I really need to get my drivers license back.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Geez Martyn, I go sailing for three days and you not only post a fantastic new project but also have a thrilling medical experience with drugs and everything. I'm very glad to hear that it was all minor (comparatively) and wish you a speedy recovery. Now I'm off to check out that new box.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Been out of town….. just logged in and whew, am I ever glad you are o.k…......

I echo Charlie, "Nothing like a health scare to make us appreciate what we've got, and realize that most of the things we fret over on a daily basis are actually quite insignificant."

Take care of yourself and don't stress out during your "design" time, keep it simple….... ( Yeh, Right !!!) LOL

keep us posted, o.k.?


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Martyn, glad to hear you're okay.

I did chuckle at your comment about us regretting that you're going to spend this week designing. Are you expecting the outcomes to be something like this?

Personally, I think we are all going to enjoy the fruits of this time spent designing. Have fun!


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Glad your ok.


----------



## dave_oh (Aug 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Those are scary moments. Glad it wasn't something even more serious. Think on the bright side: In return for a few weeks of downtime you get a long life of woodworking in return! Keep the great projects coming!


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Here's to many more fabulous boxes waiting (for now) to be created. Thinking of you and hoping for a restful and uneventful recovery. Cheers.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are fine.
Take care, and take it easy, we are not teenagers…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you, Mads. We are not teenagers.

Well my body isn't but the brain still thinks it is.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


I believe in you Martyn. Physical can never be equal to our mental health. This is in response to your other blog. I rather do it here. 
Get well and be rested for a while.
Cheers,


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


It is now Thursday. The pain has mostly subsided and as it does so my frustration about not doing anything rises. I took a short walk to the local shop(store) for some milk and it felt marginally worse when I came back. Oh joy. I have to sit around waiting, I don't know how long, for a return to normality. Whatever that is. Meanwhile I am reduced to making paper models of boxes I am itching to build. ARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


hey remember to take it easy ….let others be stressed over you rest a week instead 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...












Martyn, I can recomend origami.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


It is now Friday. I lost my patience with sitting around today and did some gardening. I hate gardening but I figured that if I could break a sweat doing that I'd be O.K. for work on Monday. Also if I collapsed people would notice as I was out and about and at least throw a sheet over me and/or call for help.

This ruse worked. I did not collapse. also I took no medication today so right now I'm enjoying a beer or three. I figure if the pain hits me I will at least be anaesthetised. If you abstain from all those things that might do you harm you may not live any longer it will just seem like it!

Also* before *I started on the beer I made some serious saw dust in the shop.

No prisoners!!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


might as well face the future

braced and ready


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


You got it, David


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Love your logic Martyn…..... I'm right there with you !!!!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


I with you too Martyn.
Got to live life in whatever way we can.
Carry on Sir.

Steve


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Glad to read you are on the mend. If a man can have a few beers, there is happiness.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


Martyn keep it up. I have here some pain days now so I feel with you easy, so plenty of pain killers Ibroprofene and a little sawdust is a good mix, it sure makes us happy as we go.
Have a nice weekend,
Mads


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Now that was scary*
> 
> Not wood working related, so sue me.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that the outcome was so positive. Relax during your time off. All of your "students" out here can wait while you and Sue get everything back to normal. Glad that you are all right.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*I'm back*

After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.

On Friday I tackled the hedge outside our house. Managed to break a sweat without further pains. So I'm fairly sure I will be OK for work, tomorrow.

As I'd finished the meds I also started making some sawdust on Friday. Continued this yesterday. One major project and two minor ones on the go now. I finally got rid of my old planer, more room in the shop. Still no pain. Also as a result of my week of inactivity there are quite a few ideas waiting to come to fruition.

I appreciate the concern that all of you have shown during the last week. I feel a lot better doing something, I make a lousy patient.

Be seeing you.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Good news that, Martyn  Now go figure out a way to recycle all that sawdust!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Easy one that, Thomas. Its collected, along with the garden waste, every two weeks for composting.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


It is good to hear that you are feeling better and back to making sawdust. The smartest thing I can see you doing is to pay attention to your body and the signs it gives you. Slow down when you are tired and don't overdo. Pain is a warning that something is wrong so take things at a reasonable pace.

I am sure that you are going to have some great project popping up soon. It is great to hear of your progress and I am happy you are on the mend.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Now Martyn, make sure you ease yourself back into gear, medical fixes may need only a week's meds, but the complete cure carries on. Just be sure you don't overdo it or you'll find yourself back to square one.
Your good health is far more important than projects, look after it please.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


being patient is a blessing

being a patient is not

learn to pace yourself

it's what's for dinner

as we age


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Don't push it, Martyn! Your shop is not going anywhere-it'll always be there for you! Like David pointed out, "learn to pace yourself". Not always easy to do when you're a driven woodworker 
God bless,
Bob


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


*OOOH NO HE IS BACK …... START SHAKING !!!*

welcome back Martin  but go easy the next month it takes time to be back on top

by the way how does it go with your little exhibition … still have it

take care
Dennis


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


*"Being patient is a blessing, being a patient is not, learn to pace yourself" *

Patron, you truly are a wise man.

But Martyn, he doesn't say to not do anything, so go make sawdust and have fun - just slowly.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Martyn, I'm glad you are feeling better.
As others have said, pace yourself!
I don't think you really make sawdust, you just wave the magic wand and Kaboom! Like magic something wonderful appears.
I look forward to seeing more of your beautiful and magical work soon.
Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


That's good news Martyn.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are easing back into production having watched your projects over time, I can see that
your shop time gives you as well as all your viewers great pleasure. Just the joy of woodworking will help
your body and mind. Thank you once again for sharing and helping us enjoy this site.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you are up and running.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


I am thankful it is healing and glad to hear you are back at it ;-))


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you are back at it.
Stay well.
Scott


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Very glad to hear that you are doing better. I can't imagine what you'll have dreamed up during your recovery.

Take care of yourself.

Steve


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are back at it Martyn! Looking forward to seeing moreof tour great pieces.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Glad you are on your feet and pain free Martin. Look forward to seeing what the professor dreamt up.

David


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Glad you're feeling better, Martyn.


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Good news, for sure!! A pat on the back, a hug, a smile, and well wishes for the future


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Thank you all, not least Ms. Debbie P. for reminding me of my manners.


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're back mate. I've looked at your work and you do some fantastic stuff.

I miss the NHS. Over here it costs a fortune.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm back*
> 
> After a minor setback during the week, on Wednesday, when I walked half a mile to get some milk and came back with a chest pain as well things have improved.
> 
> ...


Ta,mate.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*My new Website - at last!*

Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.

At the moment I have a free site on Moonfruit the URL for which is in my strap line and is

www.theartofboxes.moonfruit.com

I will be going to my own domain name (ie without the moonfruit bit) in the near future. I'm busy exploring the capabilities of the website building software at present and trying to get it all together in a bundle that makes some kind of sense.

So have a look in. Tell me what you think of it.

Be seeing you.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Just checked out the website Martyn…..... looks fantastic so far. 
I love pulling up your "my boxes" page and all of a sudden, wham, you see ALL of your boxes at once.

Are you going to keep the site as mostly a "gallery" only? or are you going to offer items for sale as well via a shopping cart?

I'll be watching your progress, fantastic start!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Very nice Martyn.
It looks really sweet from here.

Congrats,
Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Gene, initially its going to be a gallery. If there is enough commercial interest out there I may sell on a contact me only basis. I'm not going into mass production!

Thanks guys.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


If you are expecting a low traffic site and can manage the site building without help from the hosting service you might want to consider what I use:

https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/

Looks good! Your box in Wood - well, a variation of it probably - is on my "to do" list. As soon as I have time to do something fun.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


That is a great gallery Martyn.

I can see that the page, even based in Adobe flash, carries a text version which allows Ipad users to view the gallery. However, Ipad users will not be able to view the Dinner on the Lake home image, nor contact you through the form. Frankly I still hate these apple isolated attitudes.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Looks great Martyn. Good luck to you my friend.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Bookmarked it, moments ago!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Good luck and wishing you all the best!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


It looks great.

When you click on a box to get the larger picture, I get a window with a small squre in the top right rather then the "X" for closing the window.
It could be my browser not undeestanding it correctly.

Good luck!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


This site is wonderful…very clean and crisp … just like your boxes… I would expect nothing less..


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Martyn, the new site just beams with your love of wood. When I click on the "My boxes" I'm like a kid in a candy store, which one do I pick to look at. Good luck.
Don


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Hi Martyn,

I'm a big fan of your boxes. The site is nice and very functional, but I find the blue color scheme a little distracting. This is probably a matter of personal taste, but personally I would find a more monochromatic palette appropriate, such as a while background, shades of gray (or grey!), and black text. I realize that sounds a bit boring, but think "museum of modern art." Your pieces are exquisite and modern, and the wood tones and choices deserve to speak for themselves. Right now they are being "shouted over" just a bit by the blue scheme.

I realize that for now the site may be personal and therefore my suggestion probably isn't so pressing, but if you decide to sell over the net it may be something to think about.

Either way, I'll be clicking in frequently!


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin, So glad that you are putting together your own site. I'm sure it will draw a lot of attention.
I think I would agree with live4ever. 
Whatever you decide I'm sure it will be a hit.
Good luck.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Site looks great as do all of your boxes, boards and art as usual. I agree with live4ever that the blue may be a little intense. However I do like the light violet accent behind the photos. It really makes the boxes stand out. Maybe a darker version of that instead of the blue would look good and be a little more subtle. I would try to size the jpegs (or pings or whatever you are using) exactly the same so that the borders behind them remain consistent.
Best of luck with your new site. You're off to a great start.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


It looks great Martyn. Simple, yet elegant. Easy to navigate too.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Martyn,
I like the site. Somehow seems to suit you. Clean, crisp and very graphic. I like the way the gallery opens up on your work. ...and then individual boxes expand. Nice photography. Agree that the blue is perhaps a bit more intense than necessary, but if it suits you stick with it. I particularly like the home page photo, great choice.  You don't state the specific purpose of the site, so I'm making some assumptions. I do like it.
Roger


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


UPDATE

I've bought the domain name www.theartofboxes.com

Could people further away (geographically) from me confirm that this has permeated the web, ie it works? Rather than the version of the URL with moonfruit in it.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


works here! (West coast, USA)


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Hi Martyn, just tried the link from here in California and it works fine! 
Glad you got your own domain….........


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Works in Denver too. Nice site, really like the clean layout and links.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


It works!


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Works in Oklahoma (smack dab in the middle of the USA). Did you change the blue? Either I'm getting used to it or it looks better!


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Hi Martyn, it works here in the Philippines, great site.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys

Its a darker blue, Beth


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Hi Martyn,
It works fine here also. Just bookmarked it for future use, and I'm passing it along to some fellow wood carvers.
Congratulations.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, John


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


*Martyn*, you have a very nice web site and make beautiful boxes.

BTW, I just ordered three box making books and they will be here tomorrow. I thought that I would give boxes a go. every time I see your boxes that are an inspiration to me.

helluvawreck
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *My new Website - at last!*
> 
> Hello all. I've been promising to do this for ages and now I have finally committed to it.
> 
> ...


Why thank you.

Thats a fine hand tool collection you have there.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Zen and the art of woodworking*

I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.

1. Pressure. I don't produce my best when I'm under someone else's pressure. Strangely under my own, self induced pressure, like achieving something impossible and or making something for Sue's birthday, I am fine.

2. People want the Moon on a stick and only want to pay for the stick. The common old gripe about craftsmanship being undervalued.

I've made things for friends and fellow LJ's. I've made and given away things. I've put myself through what other people think is torture to make some or other box I've dreamt up (usually literally). None of this is in any way a problem. Doing this sort of work I accept failure as a learning experience. I feel stronger for it. Yet I make one small little f*** up on a paid for job and I fall to pieces. There, a third reason I don't do it.

It seems so simple to accept these jobs. Perhaps they should come as a recorded message ala Mission Impossible. I think I could watch the message self destruct and simply walk away from it without a care then!

Be seeing you.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


Well said Martyn… especially the part about paying for the stick only.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


:-D the life of a craftsperson. it is a bear, no question.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


So many of us here understand exactly what you are saying. Although creating on demand is my "job" I still have the luxury of choosing what I will create. That alone alleviates much of the anxiety and pressure. If one isn't to know the outcome, how can there be any expectations?

I don't do 'commission work.' Somehow the vision I have of something never really matches with the vision of the requester. I learned this early on. On occasion, I sell what is already completed. I prefer to give things away though. Keith almost did a craft show this weekend and had he gone, my choice would have been to sit here at home and not participate. For a fleeting moment I flirted with the idea of bringing some things to sell, but I came to my senses. I would rather give them unexpectedly to friends than have the items put on the block and feel humiliated when others scoffed at my asking price. Nothing degrades a creative artist faster.

Keep creating for yourself, Martyn. You will find that filling your own soul will have the residual effect of filling ours. We all will be happier.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


well said
master martyn

nirvana
is just 
a stick away


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


I strongly agree with you Martyn. I also hate to work under pressure, unless it's my own.

And craftsmanship being undervalued is part of today's market's consequences, so many people are used to pay peanuts for something that is produced industrially, and think they pay a decent price when asking the same for a handcrafted item.

The best thing to do is to educate the customers first on what it takes in terms of time, craftsmanship, and materials, to build something (just like Jeff Graham does for custom cut high quality gemstones on his website). An educated customer will understand what it takes and how it must be paid for.


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


You hit the nail on the head, Martyn. I much prefer giving away pieces to friends and family than agonizing over that tiny ding or finishing flaw in a commissioned piece. Most of us here are perfectionists in our own ways, and the added stress of completing a project to a schedule is like adding kerosene to a fire.

Well, like MI, when you do have that major f* up … "As always, should you or any of your I.M. Force be caught or killed, the Secretary will disavow any knowledge of your actions."


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


Couldn't agree more Martyn. I built to order for a living, I'm not about to do it for my retirement. 
So much of what you wrote comes so close to home for me that at first I wondered if I had posted it in my sleep. 
I think there are a lot of us here who might feel that way.
Well spoken for all of us Martyn.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


I think there's little doubt that it is preferable to make things to your muse, and if someone wants to buy them, fine. The things I most like to build have a very limited market, admittedly one that I am not willing to invest the time and effort to try to reach. Thus, like Martyn, I prefer to keep myself free to make what I want.

I suspect that those who are the prime candidates for buying very expensive craftsmanship are seldom those who have a great appreciation for the craftsmanship, but rather have a low regard for the money involved. Bit of a conundrum, really. All too frequently, those who genuinely understand and appreciate the work, generally either can't or won't pay the price. And, those who can easily spend the money, often are not really doing it for the craftsmanship.

Much easier and more fun to make what you want, and if someone wanted to buy it, great. If not, then enjoy it yourself or give it to someone who will. Of course, this advice is useless to someone who has chosen to make a living in woodworking. Best advice I have though. (And my inventory is beginning to accumulate. )

Roger


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


Hey Martyn, well said. Boy - can I relate to this.

I got a call from one of my best clients the other day telling me they ran in to another customer of mine at a Christmas party. They were both very happy with my cabinetry work (entertainment centers) but he brought up how it took an extra week to finish the job. 
(Side note: they added several things to a very difficult job - as always, which I did for free.) I did this job 15 years ago and this is what they have been saying all along? I poured my heart and soul in to that job and it is posted here. It just drives me crazy.

I will work for free before I walk away from a cabinet that is not to my standards. And yet a few of these people still find fault. So hard not to take it real personal. I'm still fuming about it now that I wrote it down.

There would be no passion if we didn't suffer for it. Kind of a yen and yang thing.

Now, quit cher bitchin and make the present for your friend!.... it's Christmas! he he I mean, HO HO HO!


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


I build things for a living and am under pressure for deadlines and perfection always. That's OK, I thrive on that. 
Costing, thankfully, is not involved for that's my bosses problem. Our well off clients do pay for the moon and the stick though. Also, some of them love the work very much.

Having said that, I just finished abandoning a personal commission as the hours spiraled out of sight and the $1200 I was promised would have netted me $10 per hour in the end. Well, no, I'm simply not giving away my best work even though it would be truly appreciated by a craftsman from another field.

In addition to the time sinkhole, this project completely ruined my typical run up to Christmas. Nothing was made for family, friends or my daughter as it devoured all of my energy. Off to work now to see what I can salvage.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


You hit the nail on the head. You have to be upfront with the person who does the requesting; you are a master craftsman and you will create it to the best of your ability, in the shortest amount of time as to your satisfaction, and they can expect nothing less. They have to accept this if they want one of your creations.
-Don


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


My Mom is a quilter, making extraordinary hand-made quilts. But she doesn't do them on request and she doesn't sell them. She enjoys making them and would rather give them away than experience the pressures of the "for sale" process or making them to fit someone else's expectations.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


Oh! How I understand your remarks about pressure! (see http://lumberjocks.com/projects/55423 )

That was my first/only - sort of - bespoke piece (I don't count things made for SWMBO !) as I am only a beginner at this game, but if this is what people like Boxologist Martyn go through, even with his expertise, there probably won't be many more commission items from me! The thought of the recipient finding fault is just unbearable. At least if something already made is sold, the buyer has selected it 'warts and all'!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


*Don*, I really like the woven top on your project. I may attempt something like that myself one day.

Thanks *all* for the response. this experience and post has brought the whole thing into focus for me. I will stick to making and if someone wants to buy it then fine. I don't need the hassle of commission work or the compromises it brings. Lucky me to be able to do this. Life ain't so bad.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


The pieces I have built as a commission were also more stressful than the pieces I created and sold on a "*What You See-Is What You Get*" basis. when doing What You See-Is What You Get work there is never any conversation about it looking any different than someone thoought it would look.
I also do my woodworking for the passion involved and not for the money….but there are times when I get talked into building something for a client that has purchased some of my other work and I guess it is difficult to tell them NO when they have purchased some of my *What You See-Is What You Get* pieces…


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


Marty, you said what I've always felt but didn't know how to say it!!!!! I salute you and also look forward to seeing many more of your outstanding boxes.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


I enjoy making things on my own time frame and for family much more than commissions ,although if your in the wood working business as I have been you don't have the luxury of building what you like in your own time frame you want. This is why when asked about folks wanting to go into the woodworking business I say don't wreck a perfectly good hobby by going into business working with wood. All of your points are well said Martyn and so true.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


Have a similar problem, I worked by the hour, week or month for most of my life, I have a hard time
setting a value on a object I have made. I have made somewhat segmented bowls for my children,
grandchildren, etc. for fun and love since I retired, now a good friend of my daughter wants me to make
her a bowl and I agreed. I like to take my time with my bowls, so I told her it would probably next spring
before I got around to it and she agreed. If I give it as a gift, word will get around and everyone will want
one, if I charge her a minimum rate of $20 an hour, it will put the bowl over $200, I tried to steer her
to www.swanwoods.com, but she wants a bowl made by her friend's father. The bowl will be easy, but
the price is going to a big problem. Woodworking is just supposed to keep me out of trouble and off
street corners, not make money. Now I have to go and finish a pink rocking chair for my "princess type" 
great grandaughter because she has these beautiful big eyes and she asked me nicely.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


Hi Martyn,
Seems like many of us have the same concerns when we are asked to make an item for someone. As far as the "time pressure" aspect goes, I have one clear statement that I always clarify with the requester right up front . . . the item will be ready when it is ready. No rush jobs or tight time frames are accepted. Part of my reasoning for this approach is that I honestly feel that I will only do my best work while I am relaxed and focused only on the project. If I start to work on an item, and other pressures start to distract me, I will simply stop work and come back to the item when I am no longer distracted. Since this approach will not work with deadlines, I let the person know before we agree on anything. Never had any problem with this approach yet. As far as pricing goes, your "moon on a stick" comment is very appropriate.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


Best wishes for a wonderfully crafted piece that your customer loves!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


I take great pleasure in giving away something I have made.

As to build-for-pay … "No" is a beautiful word!


----------



## jbschutz (Jan 12, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


I agree with most, that giving away a well-crafted piece is a great pleasure, but I have had a few commissioned pieces that gave me great satisfaction, due to the reaction of the client. Their obvious appreciation was worth more than the payment. My koa box with the carved seal was one such piece….another was the presentation box for a vintage pen. I do refuse to do a commissioned piece on short notice, not wanting to feel pressured or forced to compromise the quality.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


I have had this problem since I started… but my new policy is…
A. No commissions… except for items I have in my range…eg Lazy Larrys, weave board etc..
B. No time constraints…
I intend to go the road of…..
I make …you buy.. we all is happy…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


Sounds good to me, mate.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


I made some jewelry boxes as gifts this year. A friend dropped by, for a visit, while I was in the shop. He asked to buy three of them. I was shocked! I called him the next day to ask if he was still interested or was just being appreciative of my work. No, he was serious, but when I told him what I wanted for them, the order dropped to two. Well they were delivered today. Like I said, he saw them a month ago in a very early stage, when he saw them today he added $50. Some people do appreciate craftsmanship and time spent making a worthy product. I don't even entertain doing this for a vocation for all of the reasons stated above, but this was a win-win.
Now what to do for the two that won't be receiving Jewelry Boxes for Christmas this year….........


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


Martyn, I find it amazing that we all seem to feel the same way about commissioned pieces. You and Greg put it the best terms for me. I'm in the finishing stages of a commissioned project that I thought I quoted high (wrong). It is turning out beautifully but I have really stressed over it and that made it take twice as long as it should have. I don't HAVE to sell stuff but is gives one a sense of pride that someone will actually pay you to do what you love doing. Well put all of you guys and gals.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


A lot of us like Gene and Jim including myself have done woodworking for a living for a good part of our lives 
and I can say I have enjoyed it for the most part and worked for clients that appreciated my work .
I never made much money doing this but it was my interest and pride that made me do it .
As for retirement, which I call freedom 85 , it is another story and I will go until I can live on what I have saved.
As for doing crafts and pieces on commission I can understand the business problem as there is too much time 
involved and the only way to make a living is mass production which I do not enjoy .
I rather build what I have been waiting a lifetime to do and enjoy giving it away !

Kiefer


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


Great post! I make a good living as a teacher, but got into selling things for summer income. It has stretched into Christmas because I can sell what I make and like the responses from customers and friends. (It also keeps me out of the house at night and away from the TV.) BUt, I don't have time nor interest in taking on special orders. Whenever I do, I lose some of the fun of doing. I did a doll bed for a great girl in my class because her mother asked me to. I charged her a little bit more than materials. I have had to tell others that I don't have time to do more. I am fine with telling people I only do things I want to do. I do take suggestions for future projects. I often just file them. If someone wants something I am going to do anyway, I let them know when I have more boxes or cutting boards done, and they get first pick. A woman wanted some small boxes recently. I was in the middle of making some. I showed her the half finished ones, she picked out 3, and I changed them a bit to fit her wishes. She wanted a lid style I hadn't done in 2 years because her family liked that style. I couldn't have done 3 from scratch just for her. I often change things as I go. I took her creative ideas and had fun. So Martyn, have fun with it. Get a little crazy. I know you can do it!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


I think the minute you start selling stuff you make as a hobby, the hobby is no longer fun.

I always avoid work for money with friends at all cost.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Zen and the art of woodworking*
> 
> I re-discovered some of the reasons I don't tend to make things for people, yesterday. I had been asked to make a Clipboard for someone's husband, as a Christmas present from them. Hoorah. £30 (just under $50) for the honour of the work and hassle of producing something to a deadline.
> Encapsulated in that sentence (pun intended) are a couple of my reasons.
> ...


I would like to thank you *all* for your well informed comments and good advice.

So I have found one of my limitations, we all have them, I don't respond well to outside pressure. I suspect its because I'm a perfectionist and place high standards on myself as a consequence. After all I know of the subject about which I am criticizing myself. Also, it may be elitist (and therefore another failing) but I can't stand ill informed criticism from clients, customers, (call them what you will).

My ideas for projects await me impatiently. I must spend more time in the shop!

Be seeing you


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*I'm still here. Just working on something.*

I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.

Meanwhile this is my 3000th post!

In 700 Days.

Don't time fly when you're having fun.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Congrats Martyn. 
Who says LJ's is addictive?

I'll be watching and waiting with bated breath.


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the unveiling, Martyn!


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Martyn, you and I joined LJ on the same day. Happy 700th day my friend!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the 700th day achievement, guys


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Happy 700th Cozmo


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Happy 700 / 3001 Martyn.
It has been a pleasure watching your work. I look forward to what awaits.

Steve


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


You are certainly a valued member here… thanks for joining and hanging around… and inspiring all of us with your fabulous boxes and other projects…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Congrat Martyn,
Glad the cold is over.
Time fly this period of year.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Glad to know you still here! 
I hope you will be here for many years to come.

Happy new year!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to it.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your achievements! I can't wait to see what you have in store for us the next 700 days. You have been a great role model for so many of us here and a good friend to me since I arrived. I wish you all the best and look forward to your new and exciting projects.

Sheila


----------



## Armand (Jun 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Martyn on your 3000th. Looking forward to your 68th project.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


. . . waiting, Martyn. I just know it will be good!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I'm still here. Just working on something.*
> 
> I've not posted a project for a few days. I've not even got started on the Accordion refurb' yet. The reasons are various; a cold all over Christmas, playing with new designs in my head and building something. I started my current project on the 4th of December and I'm only half way through. Unusual for me but this one requires thought, taking my time, a lot of jigs to be made and a heck of a lot of work. Your only clue is that I hope I get it finished this month. I will not be revealing what it is until I post it, if it works and I don't screw it up.
> 
> ...


Waiting as fast as I can.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Two years on*

I looked in at my home page, today.










I've been here two years. The figures say it all. I don't think I would have achieved half of the above without the support of the people who read, write and actively contribute to this site. I don't think I would have explored half of the avenues I have, the inspiration of my fellow LJ's has been invaluable. I wonder what the next year will bring?

I'd like to thank you all and especially Martin Sojka for creating the most fun playgroup I've ever belonged to.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your 2 year anniversary!!
What you have contributed to this site in those 2 short years is amazing! A wealth of talent, creativity and fantastic art! Thanks for being here !!! and I agree, this "IS" the best playgroup around!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Well, look at you, Martyn! Ready to go through the "terrible twos!" I am sure it is going to be filled with fun and adventure for you and all of us who are here watching. I for one can't wait to see what you have planned for us. Your own creativity and talent has been inspirational to us all. Thank you for all your wonderful contributions to this site. It is always thrilling to see what you are working on and what you accomplish. You are quite talented and we appreciate all the help and advice you so freely share. Congratulations! I hope it is just the beginning!

Sheila


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


well happy birthday boy !

this year we got you some long pants

you deserve them


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Buddy.
It has been a real pleasure to travel along with you.

Here's to many more,
Steve


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Happy lumberday mate


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Good timing, David. The cold weather has just hit, here.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Time flies when you're having fun. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Congrats on two well spent years of your life Martyn, and looking forward to more!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Inspiring and being inspired at the same time… congrats on hanging out there for 2 years…


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary. You contributed your expertise to a lot of us.
_don


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it any better, Martyn. It is all because of the Jocks like you, Jordan, GaryK, Andy and the whole fam damily of people who love working with wood that keep us inspired and challenged while having fun! I can get excited about seeing what other LJs have been up to. Keep up the good fun, everyone ! ! !


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Congratulation on your 2 years.

Hopefully you will be here for many years more. You do really neat stuff and on the top of it you share your knowledge.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Rocking Two Years Martyn!!
"For He's a Jolly Good…" and etc. my Friend…


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


You have certainly crammed a lot of activity and creativity into 2 years. I have enjoyed the ride with you. This site has become a daily adventure for me. Here's to seeing more from everyone.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Well deserved kudos Martyn. 
You are truly one of the "respected elders" at the tender age of two here on Lumberjocks. It's people like you that inspire the rest of us to expand our imaginations and stretch our limits.
Your projects are always highly creative and of excellent technique and craftsmanship.

Bravo, Happy birthday!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


happy 2nd Martyn. I enjoy every time I open up one of your posts. always a pleasure, always inspirational, and, always awesome. thnx for all you do. look forward to many, many more years and posts.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Martyn, Same here, if not for anyone like you in LJ, I would not be learning those techniques, skills and design you made. Thanks and keep it going forever… Happy 2nd year in LJ.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Martyn, you joined the day before I did. I think it was fate that I learn from such a skilled craftsman and artist such as yourself. Thank you for all you do!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


The most talented 2 year old I know!

Congrats on the milestone - I'm looking forward to seeing what the next year brings for you.

Best wishes!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Well, you can certainly say that it has been two tears well spent. I'm looking forward to how well you spend the next two, and more, years.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


Thank you, all.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two years on*
> 
> I looked in at my home page, today.
> 
> ...


A pleasure to be arround you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Then again, sometimes you win.*

I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.

This time its different. I'm really enjoying myself. Midway through Toxic another box idea sprang up (which I'm working on right now) and I hope to post it soon. It involves fans, feather ones, thats all I'm saying. There may be some techniques worthy of blogging with this one.

Midway through that more box and wall art ideas keep coming. I hope I can pull some of them off.

I'm also collaborating with a fellow LJ and artist, Ross, on a box.

Exciting times. So why do I feel anxious. Last year it was because I feared I'd lost interest. I could understand that. This time its because I hope it all works out and nothing gets in the way of being able to do it all; ill health (I'm not feeling 100% right now), loss of facilities (we rent, what if we have to move) money or any of a number of other things.

One thing I'm resolved to do is carry on with this stuff as long as and in any way I'm able to. The woodwork and being here on LJ's ,with all the support I get from you lot, has made these last two years happier and more productive than any for a long time. So, whether you like it or not, I will be carrying on carrying on (ooer missus - in best Kenneth Williams voice).

Be seeing you.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


Martyn your so right

These are a great bunch of Buddies

and that includes you too.

I admire your work, I enjoy it and I

try not to interpret it

So thank you for being there

jamie


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


Oh, how I understand this dilemma you are going through! I often say in my blog how grateful I am every single day. I fear I 'gush' about it a bit too often than others care to hear, but I have many of the same fears that you have.

We also rent. I am so happy here that I worry that our landlord will one day be tired of renters and ask us to move on. Keith talks of going closer to the city, but I like it here in the country. I grew up in the city and had my fill of it. While I will never say "never", I am not ready for it just yet. I like the peace and quiet here and how I am able to thrive emotionally here with less stress and worry. Besides, who would want someone with three cats, a scroll saw and a lathe (not to mention our wonderful sound system we have!) Plus the rent is cheap here and all inclusive. No heat bills or electric bills or maintenance. And it's clean. The low cost allows financial freedom and it is very easy to live within our means and not have extra pressure. Pressure=less productivity.

I think you are best off not looking at the 'what ifs'. You will expend a lot of energy worrying about what may not ever come to be. While it is responsible to look out for the future, it is not necessary to over think the problems that may arise in the future. Take what comes your way as it comes. As Jaime said, there is a great bunch here. We are all here for each other, even if it is just a couple words of support. That could mean a lot.

I can't wait to see what you have planned for us next! It will certainly be a treat for the senses!

Sheila


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


I also fall into a hole several times a year. But somehow we come out of it.

Keep it up and enjoy the idea flow. I'd love to see what's going on in your thinker.
Steve


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


I wish you the best of health. I have been enduring some issues for a bit as well and know that the drive to create is down the list a bit when one has to work around ill health. May the creative flow and intellect not write cheques your body can't cash.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


Everyone takes their turn in the barrell…...............but we *DO* get outta the barrell and thats what we have to remember.

This too, shall pass !


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


You encouraged me much more than my mind can do. The impossible was made possible. The courage in jumping to the trap where there is no turning back, the shadow that tells to do it, the twists of altering the original plan and the realisms along with it during the construction are the motivations that made us exists and exert for more. MOST OF ALL, we all conquer our FEAR… LET IT BE OVER.. Cheers,


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


Martyn,

Just know that you and your work are inspiring to many LJ's. Thanks for carrying on sir.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


So many ideas….............so little time.
I know the feeling. Maybe we can lobby for more hours in the day.
I hope you are feeling better soon and we're all waiting to see your next (and subsequent) creation(s).


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


I'm for more hours. You've got my vote.

Martyn, you've inspired many of us. We all have our days of doldrums but we get prodded by our friends. It doesn't always have to be a 'Project'. Design discussions are good on here too. I look forward to your next creation.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


I hope you get better.

I can't wait to see the result of a colaboration between 2 very talented people.


----------



## ruddy (May 9, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


Martyn, I know where you are coming from, just keep those ideas coming as you are an inspiration to many on here.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


Keep them coming Martyn.
Your a box master!
When you get loose drive, maybe think outside the box.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you will be carrying on producing your wonderful and unique boxes Martyn.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


What can I say Martyn?
You are a genius when it comes to the design and making of your boxes, and you are always looking to make the next box more fantastic than the last one. Now that is tough path you have set for yourself, and like all other geniuses, it comes with a price, being over anxious about the next miracle.
You have so many friends on LJs who admire you and your work, but know this, we all like to see anything you do, and it does not have to be something mind blowing every time. Also remember that there is no timetable for your creations, so relax and enjoy your woodworking and stop beating yourself up.
Many on LJs have health challenges to work around, so you are not alone. Enjoy the world around you each day, put all negative thoughts out of your mind - they are a waste of good time. Be satisfied with whatever you do, even screw-ups provide you with good knowledge and are not a failure, merely a lesson.

I hope you get to feeling better and relax. All your friends here on LJs understand, love your work, *but more so love you as a person*


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


Martyn I've just realised you live not far from my old mentor, David Charlesworth, in Hartland. Not far from Bideford.
Small world- but I wouldn't want to paint it!

Cheers
John


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


Well, creativity does not flow like a steady stream. Sometimes it come sin bursts with lulls in between. Other times it needs to be nurtured and fed until something sprouts.

Whatever you are doing - it's working! "Keep on keepin' on" as posted above!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Then again, sometimes you win.*
> 
> I wrote last year about getting stuck, no ideas, no drive and no interest.
> 
> ...


Carry on, Martyn. I can hardly wait to see your new inspiration! It will be another stunner, I'm sure of it!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Five Years!*

Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.

Thank you all for your support and interesting work

Be seeing you.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 26, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


NO, thank you.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Hey Martyn,
Time flies huh? It has bee a real pleasure to get to know you.

Thanks for all your postings and happy birthday.
Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Steve.

Sorry, everyone, for the typo in the original message, which has been corrected.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Martyn - you were one of my first friends here. On the first day I came to look at this site, I read your blog about a trip you were making to the lumber yard. As I read your story I thought to myself - "There's someone who I can relate to!" and when I saw your amazing work, I was just taken aback by the beauty and precision that you executed your designs. I know that this would be a place that I would enjoy (in a large part because of you.)

Over these years I have come to look upon you as a mentor and a friend. Seeing the way you openly share your processes and helped others made me admire you even more.

Congratulations on your anniversary. I am very fortunate to have come to know you through this site and very honored to have you as a friend.

Thank you! Sheila


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Hi Martyn, I have to say that Sheila is right on the mark! Besides, you didn't miss the anniversary, you simply started your second 5 years without realizing it.
I always look forward to your postings with anticipation. Thanks for always sharing so generously.
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Hey Martyn, it's been a slice!
You are a great woodworking artist and a fine LJ.
I very much like to think of you as my friend.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


It's be an enjoyable time! I always enjoy your work. I'm looking forward to the next 5 years.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


5 years goes by mighty fast…especially when you are having fun. maybe it is not too late to have some of that Lumberjocks cake.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Hey Martyn, congrats on the 5 years and thanks for the inspiration, you have made a great impact on my work…...hope that doesn't discourage you!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


You are practically a charter member Martyn! Congrats on being with an contributing so much.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Congrats for one. I appreciate your input and output here on LJ's. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Martyn. You are fine fellow and a wonderful craftsman and artist. Your work is some of the nicest that I have ever seen and you have always been helpful to your fellow Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Always a pleasure to see and follow your work, always gives a smiles and always a new idea.
Thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Just saw I also missed my five years celebration. ;-)


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Congrats, Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Five Years!*
> 
> Well I missed the anniversary date but it has been, just slightly, over five years that I have been a member here.
> 
> ...


Smiles thanks. Big one, with you. ;-)


----------

